# FGMO



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
Thanks Clint and all of you who support my work. And thanks in advance for those who will become FGMO users. There are more trials in progress and as usual, you shall have my findings for the benefit of beekeeping. 
Happy holidays and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

Very good article in the ABJ about FGMO. I think it answeres alot of questions. Thanks again Dr. and keep up the good work. Take care JJ


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
Thanks Jim and all others who enjoy chemical free mite control.
Best wishes during the holidays and beyond. 
God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

Just got my copy of ABJ. Way to go, Dr. Rodriguez! Can't believe all the beekeepers that are "missing out" on this natural, easy way to control varroa and tracheal mites just because they're too lazy to follow instructions.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

http://www.beesource.com/pov/rodriguez/abjdec2004.htm


----------



## BillS (Feb 2, 2005)

I am a little confused about FGMO use.
Is there a post some were with basic aplication instructions? I would prefre to use only the oil in a fogger with out thymol if this is not a bad idea. I have been using checkmite in the fall and apistan in the spring, but want to add screened bottom boards this spring and go the FGMO route.

Thanks for the help

Bill S


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I and others have done just the FGMO with the fogger and no thymol with good luck.

I just put FGMO in the fogger and fog.

Here are Dr. Rodriguez's articles:

http://www.beesource.com/pov/rodriguez/index.htm


----------



## BillS (Feb 2, 2005)

Field Bee,
Thanks for the link. Do you use the cords?
How long do you fog each hive? I assume you just fog the entrance. Is there any problem if you have supers on the hive? Will the fog go up that high?

Thanks

Bill S


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm Michael. I used to be a guard bee. I didn't see that coming.









I have not used the cords. I think they are a good idea but require a lot of labor.

If you pull the top off and have an inner cover you can see it come out the top. After a little practice you'll know how much and you won't need to remove the inner cover anymore. Or if you have a top entrance of any kind you can see it come out the tip. It's hot and it goes up. I don't see a problem with the supers on. It only takes a few seconds.


----------



## BillS (Feb 2, 2005)

Michael,

Again thanks for the reply. I,m not used to being a house bee either. I have been keeping bees for over 40 years. I just havent learned much is all!
Do you use screened bottom boards?
I have noticed that my bees seem to be more testy
when the mites are up. Have you found this as well?
I hope so cause I could use some happier bees!
I have three hives with Itialians, and one with
a wild swarm of some kind of darker bees that took up house in a mite killed hive.
They are kind hard to work with, but make the best crop of any of my hives, 140 lbs.
The Itialian hives made 60lbs each.
I just wish they were easier to get along with!

Thanks

Bill S


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Do you use screened bottom boards?

Yes I do.

>I have noticed that my bees seem to be more testy
when the mites are up. Have you found this as well?

I guess I hadn't thought about it. Mostly in the last few years they've been testy becaue of the skunks and possums. I will try to pay more attention to this.

>and one with a wild swarm of some kind of darker bees that took up house in a mite killed hive.
They are kind hard to work with, but make the best crop of any of my hives, 140 lbs.

I have some of those dark feral bees. Most are nice enough and some are not. Hopefully I'll get enough of them to breed that out. But only about one in 40 is really nasty and often her daughter isn't.

I'd do a split from that one and see what the daughter turns out to be.


----------



## BeeMiner (Aug 8, 2003)

If Michael B. got reset to a Field Bee, I'll probably get reset to a Larva!


----------



## buford (Feb 22, 2005)

i know nothing about "fgmo", except what i read in "abj" (and i thought it sounded great). is there a page i can go to that has everything in a nutshell (how to... how to obtain... etc.)


----------



## Phoenix (May 26, 2004)

Try here Buford, you will find all sorts of info...

Dr. Pedro Rodriguez


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks, fellow beekeepers, dear friends in our Lord's keep.
Thanks Field bee for the assistance. 
Hello Buford. Yes, please visit the information provided in my articles posted in the archives here. I am sure you will enjoy all of it since I have been posting articles here for over eight years. Also, you are welcome to call me at 757-486-1573 or write to me at
[email protected]
should you still have questions. 
Best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## buford (Feb 22, 2005)

thanks Dr.! 

i realize i'm being a little lazy in not reading the topics already posted (i will eventually), but was looking for "fgmo in a nut shell" (sort of like a FAQs). 

thanks so much for getting me started on the right foot.

a pleasure to make your acquaintence.


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
Buford.
I did not mean to cut you short and it is not
a matter of being lazy or not. I just thought that there is so much material included in 11 years of works that simply makes it difficult to spin out all of it in a situation like this, a forum. However, like you say, an F&Q situation is different. I am always available to answer specific questions on any of the subjects that cover FGMO: cords, fogger, thymol, how to fog, when to fog, formulae for FGMO/thymol, etc.
As I stated, if you have questions, call me at my homne phone number 757-486-1573 or write to my e-mail at
[email protected]
I'll be more than glad to reply to your questions to the best of my ability.
Please do not hesitate to write or call. 
Best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
Buford.
I did not mean to cut you short and it is not
a matter of being lazy or not. I just thought that there is so much material included in 11 years of works that simply makes it difficult to spin out all of it in a situation like this, a forum. However, like you say, an F&Q situation is different. I am always available to answer specific questions on any of the subjects that cover FGMO: cords, fogger, thymol, how to fog, when to fog, formulae for FGMO/thymol, etc.
As I stated, if you have questions, call me at my homne phone number 757-486-1573 or write to my e-mail at
[email protected]
I'll be more than glad to reply to your questions to the best of my ability.
Please do not hesitate to write or call. 
Best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## buford (Feb 22, 2005)

dear dr.

directing me to your articles is exactly what i was looking for, thank you.


----------

